
Show HN: Check your website in 10 screen resolutions by scrolling through a PDF - kleine2
http://scanpixel.com
======
bernardhalas
Thanks for sharing. This looks really good. Any chance to add a custom
resolution to the list? Also thanks for the ability to have first 5 sites free
of charge.

Also, 30 mins have passed and I haven't received any reply :)

